# Smokey Joe's Saturday 3/29/08



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone in? Around 4:00p. Anytime really, but thought I would throw one out there.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Maybe, might be going camping/riding. Will know more later this week. let me throw this out however.....For any Gorillas who have not herfed with Jaycarla, jump on the chance as he is a great guy to smoke/talk/drink with! :tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Maybe, might be going camping/riding. Will know more later this week. let me throw this out however.....For any Gorillas who have not herfed with Jaycarla, jump on the chance as he is a great guy to smoke/talk/drink with! :tu


Thanks Charlie!

Looks like we may skip this one. I was hoping to know by tomorrow afternoon if we are a go or not. Still time though!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm definitely in. :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I know PPJ67 is considering it.... Maybe if we carpooled to the Tulalip instead.....


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I would be fine with that if we started a little earlier. Maybe 2 or 3?

I just have a Herf itch that needs scratched.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> I would be fine with that if we started a little earlier. Maybe 2 or 3?
> 
> I just have a Herf itch that needs scratched.


I'm up for the drive down assuming everyone shows up as promised. I may have to pass the hat for gas money.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I'm up for the drive down assuming everyone shows up as promised. I may have to pass the hat for gas money.


You wouldn't come down just to see me?

So far it would be Joe, yourself, and myself with a maybe from Charlie, Ken , and Richard.

You are like a rockstar though, now that you are in they will fall in line!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> You wouldn't come down just to see me?
> 
> So far it would be Joe, yourself, and myself with a maybe from Charlie, Ken , and Richard.
> 
> You are like a rockstar though, now that you are in they will fall in line!


Rock Star? Right...with the body type of Meatloaf.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

So assuming this little party takes place and is not snowed out...what time?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> So assuming this little party takes place and is not snowed out...what time?


4:00p unless that is a huge problem for anyone.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

4 is okay by me......


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> 4 is okay by me......


Ahhh, did the snow/crap weather *hitcan the plans? If so can't say that I am upset, glad you can make it!

Too early for camping anyway, have to wait until the threat of snow is gone, so we should be golden come August.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Good guess Carnac! The weather indeed did have a factor in the plan. The other was our sons girl friend bailed out so he was not real interested in doing a overnight trip.....


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Good guess Carnac! The weather indeed did have a factor in the plan. The other was our sons girl friend bailed out so he was not real interested in doing a overnight trip.....


May you find a batch of baby crabs in your underwear!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will be there in spirit fellas:tu Have fun and a few sliders for me. :chk


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Is this still a go for tonight?

I might try to get a hall pass for the 3rd Herf this week
Bowlerwa and myself were the only ones that showed for the 2nd one:gn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Is this still a go for tonight?
> 
> I might try to get a hall pass for the 3rd Herf this week
> Bowlerwa and myself were the only ones that showed for the 2nd one:gn


It's on.

I'm there at 4, with plenty of goodies.

Think...anejos. :ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

We are go for launch. I will be there a little early, Wifey is out and about today and I get scared home alone.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't get the wife on the cell phone so that means she didn't say no


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Did you know Guiness Stout has less calories and carbs then Bud?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Did you know Guiness Stout has less calories and carbs then Bud?


Plus, it's real beer.

Budweiser is what comes out after I drink Guinness. 

Oye cabron, get your butt up here soon. We miss you...in a manly sort of way.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Plus, it's real beer.
> 
> Budweiser is what comes out after I drink Guinness.
> 
> Oye cabron, get your butt up here soon. We miss you...in a manly sort of way.


I will I will. I love Guiness. I use to never drink it for the carbs until my close friend let me on the llived secret of how healty G is. That is funny.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Well guys.... How was it?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Another great Herf at Smokey's. Amazing cigars were smoked and got to watch the UNC/Louisville game to boot!

Had a great time again guys!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

A great time. Thanks to all for their fine company and their generosity.

Those of you in the area not participating in these are missing out.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

You guys smoke to damn much!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> You guys smoke to damn much!!


Hello, Kettle? This is the Pot...

:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great time as usual herfing with the local and not so local ( PPJ67) gorillas! If this keeps up maybe we can have a reserved for CS gorillas sign made up for our usual section in SJ's.....:ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I had a great time and want to thank the fine BOTLs for the birthday cigars:tu

I still have trouble getting over the time warp. A half hour goes by and when I look at my watch, it was really 5 hours:hn

I just finished one of the tiny cigars:tu:tu:tu

Take care.
Ken


----------

